# Need help picking a new driver



## onemore (Jun 6, 2007)

I bought a cheap set of clubs at ****'s last year, and the driver had a soft shaft. I could see the club head way behind my hand when I hit the ball. It was giving me a terrible slice if I would swing with any speed.

I bought a Nike Ignite with a stiff shaft. For a long time, I had a problem getting the ball up in the air, but there was no slice.

I tried holding the club more vertical, and today I found out that if I stood up on my toes a little, I was really getting under the ball. I was getting much better drives and no slice. I don't really want to practice that way and develop bad form.

I am wondering if there is a comparable club that has the shaft coming out at a "flatter" angle.

I'm 6'3". So I don't think the shaft is too long, I think the angle is the problem.

I've been looking at the R5, the G5, and the HiBore. Also I don't want to spend more than $150, but used is fine. I would prefer the Fujikura shaft, because I tried an Adams with an Adilia shaft, and it did not seem nearly as stiff.

Any suggestions?


----------

